# What education do you have and what feild are you in



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

What education do you have, and what do you do for a living. Or what did you do for a living, if retired? Also what do you plan on doing in the future? I currently work in the mental health field. I have a diploma in mental health and addiction counselling. Previously I worked in the addictions field. I am currently work full time and am half way done my degree in Psychology. I want to do private psychotherapy one day. I may work on a master’s degree one day, that would be in the distant future though and I have no idea what the future holds. So what does everyone else do?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Clockwork said:


> What education do you have, and what do you do for a living. Or what did you do for a living, if retired? Also what do you plan on doing in the future? I currently work in the mental health field. I have a diploma in mental health and addiction counselling. Previously I worked in the addictions field. I am currently work full time and am half way done my degree in Psychology. I want to do private psychotherapy one day. I may work on a master’s degree one day, that would be in the distant future though and I have no idea what the future holds. So what does everyone else do?


Masters in Sociology and freelance computer consultant now.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Some grade 10. I fix and build PCs and fix Macs. I also consult and do networking. All freelance. (Anyone have a job?)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

BMath in Computer Science, and a BA in English (Rhetoric & Professional Writing). Seriously thinking of heading back to school in a year or two to work my masters degree in English.

I was a programmer for 2 years, a product marketing manager for 2 years, and I've been a marketing writer (specializing in tech companies) for about 2 years. Starting to dabble in real estate. Self-employed/freelance as of about a year ago.

Eventually, I plan to publish a novel, as soon as I write on that is, um, you know, publishable. And send it to publishers. Who decide to publish it.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I should have added that regardless of education, what do you do? I apologize for excluding people that was not my intentions I only realized it now. I know some people are self taught, others are in trades, everything is equally important in society. I believe that as long as you like what you’re doing then you have it made. If you don't like it then change, I believe your selling yourself short if you hate or dislike work.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

Just finished a B.Sc. in Biology/Biochemistry, starting an Education degree in September. Right now I'm working at the MUN Botanical Garden here in St. John's (for the summer). Hopefully will be teaching somewhere next September, but if I don't get a job I'll probably go back to university and do either a masters degree in biology or an engineering degree.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Bachelor of Fine Arts - Cinema/Animation

Work in Advertising


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

MA in History and I work in computer & internet technical support... a natural fit. My wife has a BSC and went on to become an accountant.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm an itinerant scientist.

I did a B.Sc. in genetics, then spent a few years working as a contract-programmer, which paid embarrassingly well, but which I found boring. So I decided to go to graduate school in order to pursue a career in basic research because I am passionately curious about the molecular and cell biology of embryonic development. So I spent three years doing an M.Sc. and another 7 years doing a Ph.D.. After that I spent 5 more years as a postdoctoral research fellow at various universities. Having been unable to secure a faculty position after all that, I'm supporting my family by taking short term teaching or research contracts.  

As much as I agree with those above who have stated that enjoying what you do is essential to happiness, I seriously recommend that any young people embarking on a career in the sciences carefully consider how they're going to live without a secure income.

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Honours degree in English - graduated during a recession so went back to pursue what I really like - Classics (as in Greece and Rome, Latin and Greek). Did an honours degree in Classics (archaeology stream with strong languages as well) intending to become an academic and would have loved it but given the few jobs and the need to travel if I stayed in archaeology (and really just the lack of jobs) I decided not to go on further. 

So, I've worked in the IT field ever since - starting in Web stuff and Web development, then on to Systems and Business Analyst jobs. I like the Business Analysis side of things as I am a mediocre programmer at best. I like finding technical (and sometimes just procedural) solutions to peoples' problems. I like to just keep doing what I like to do. If I stop liking it, I move on to something else. I might look into more project management stuff but the business analysis is pretty satisfying for now (and it's very simple for me to do the communicating/writing part that I see my techy co-workers struggle with).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Clockwork said:


> I want to do private psychotherapy one day.


In Ontario, at least - probably Canada-wide, this requires a PhD and certification.



bryanc said:


> I'm an itinerant scientist.


I am much the same, tho' I usually say 'indigent academic'. The usual years of education (psychology - Queen's, Carleton, MUN, UofO) and contract jobs. Between academic gigs, I did demolition. I 'lucked' into a research position (not luck so much as on the basis of performance at various research contracts) that I have been with for 17 years, but on the usual year to year contracts. The job came up when my daughter was about to go into first grade (now entering masters program), and the hours allowed me to drop the kids at their school and to arrive home (after a 40mile commute) the same time they did. We helped start a day care in our village but never used it ourselves. I never got a PhD but the credibility attained from publications and so on have allowed me to teach intro and stats for psych at 2 major universities. Our program has money for one more year, and I have teaching gigs thru summer 2006 (when I will be 60). All things considered I am fairly pleased, certainly no regrets.



bryanc said:


> I seriously recommend that any young people embarking on a career in the sciences carefully consider how they're going to live without a secure income.


'Secure income' comes close to being an oxymoron these days. bryanc's advise applies to every field of endeavour if it applies to science. And I disagree. If you aren't going to enter a carreer unless/until the money is secure, you might as well stake out a subway grate right now. I say follow your heart, play your strengths and keep a weather eye on the horizon for new things to try. Diligence and quality pay off.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a diploma in broadcasting from Seneca College, and after graduation I worked as an associate producer and director for a cable network. But I was blacklisted during 'Red February' and haven't worked since  .

Now I'm working on a political science/communication studies B.A while working for minimum wage  .


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

rgray said:


> 'Secure income' comes close to being an oxymoron these days.


Very true. And I admit that things could certainly be worse than they currently are in academia (witness the flood of academic refugees leaving the US). I'm just more bitter than usual because of my current circumstances. 



> I say follow your heart, play your strengths and keep a weather eye on the horizon for new things to try. Diligence and quality pay off.


I basically agree. But it's worth keeping in mind that this is only statistically true... there are plenty of exceptions to this general rule, so it's a good idea to have a 'plan B' if following your dreams doesn't work out. It's a lot easier to do high-wire work if there's a safety net.

Cheers


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

The problem is that there is no governing body for psychotherapists. So anyone can technically call themselves a psychotherapist. Many people with little or no education in my opinion do psychotherapy or call themselves’ psychotherapists. Maybe Ontario is different from the East coast. 

Many MD’s do psychotherapy and some of them are terrible. Some of them think because they are Dr's they can be psychiatrists, social workers and other jobs they may not be trained or qualified for. When Dr’s start handing out psychiatric drugs I think there may be a problem. Mild depression fine, but not when you’re dealing with someone who has chronic mental illness. One Dr/psychotherapist told me that my wife didn’t love me and he was too into Buddhism to be effective. I saw another Dr who was excellent. It’s not about pushing your beliefs on others. Many people with there masters do psychotherapy which I believe is enough education. I think as long as you join a governing body such as the College of social workers for example where you are accountable then that's great. The diploma I have is a hands on counselling diploma. It is pretty much the same as a master’s where you do hands on, but easier when it comes to work load and theories. One of the teachers even said that this course is as hard as a masters program. I don’t think so but that was her opinion. My course load was as much as a degree, plus part time working in the field. Harder then the degree I am working on right now.

I don't think that because someone has a PhD they are the only ones qualified for psychotherapy. If that was the case, then at $150 an hour (which most charge) no one would have an alternative and poor people would not get the help they need. Some Psychologists are terrible in my opinion. Dr Phil comes to mind. He is condescending, he is a smart ass, and he is down right mean to people. What I also find funny is how he tells people what they should do. How many people listen to what others tell them to do? Many people just get pissed off. I know I would. Now if someone suggests something that is a different story.

Counselling to me is about supporting people in their decisions even if you don’t agree with them. Challenging individuals regarding their belief system is one thing but telling people what to do it is wrong at least from my education and limited experience. Who can say they have all the answers for everyone. 

I will probably work on a Masters and or a PhD one day, but who knows what the future holds. Regardless with a BA and a diploma and many years experience I will one day do psychotherapy. Hopefully by then they have a College of psychotherapy and certified counselors. I can currently join the College of Social work but I don't care to be a social worker.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Of course if your interests happen to be in a field that happens to not pay too shabbily, then..... ;-) 

BEng in Chemical Engineering, just finishing an MASc in Chemical Engineering. My research is highly applied, and there are companies who are already interested in it.... 

But the economy in Ontario being what it is these days, I think landing a steady job is still a matter a luck. I know a few PhDs from my department who are working on contract because of a hiring freeze. I'm hoping the landscape would change by the time I graduate....

Else I'll need to pack up and relocate near the Athabasca tarsands...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have a B.S., B.Ed., MS and PhD. I have taught public school for four years, was a graduate teaching assistant at the University of Georgia for three years while I was working on my doctorate, and I have been here at Memorial University's Faculty of Education for 28 years. I am MUN's first true teleprofessor, with my entire workload now online.

My main area of expertise is in literacy education, the diagnostic assessment of learning disabilities and the prescriptive instruction for these students, and social science education.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a college certificate for clerk/typist. Not exactly exciting - but in my new position the course has come in handy. I have worked in operations as well as Sales Assistant for a trucking company, ran my own cleaning business for 10 years, Administrative Assistant for a Property management company, customer service (trucking and call in centre) and Data Entry Associate for a large camera company. I am now an Office Co-ordinator for a moving company. I have also worked in retail and I do freelance graphic design. No BA's or PH'd's but I am satisfied as the position now gives me a lot of responsibility and freedom to do things the way I see as best. My longest running position has been that of mother to 4 boys.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I finished senior matriculation in Saskatchewan in 1962 at the age of 17. I enrolled in an apprenticeship program and six years later had my master craftsman journeyman ticket in pre-press, press, composition, stereo and typesetting in the newspaper industry. Tiring of shift work, I changed companies and careers and entered the sales force of a small newspaper group in Alberta in 1969.

It was an association that would span the next 32 years of my life. During that time, I rose through the ranks of management, all the while taking as many courses as possible to stay current with ever changing technology in my original interest in the production side of the industry. In the early 70s, I enrolled at UWO's School of Business and took courses offered and taught by a prof on loan from Harvard.

I became publisher of four small Canadian dailies in Ontario and Alberta and served on the board of the former Canadian Daily Newspaper Publishers Association in the late 70s. I went on to become a group publisher for western Canada and then in 1991 was appointed Chief Operating Officer of the community newspaper division of Sun Media, a position I held until my retirement in July of 2001. During that 11 year period, we grew the company from 18 to 165 Canadian newspapers with a staff of more than 2,600 and sales over $200 million.

I accepted early retirement due to several heart attacks and slowed down the pace by running my own weekly for two years. I currently still write two weekly columns for that newspaper and do articles on classic automobiles for other dailies through my consulting company.

I recently started an iron spindle manufacturing company in Edmonton with a partner and we are in the process of growing that business. I just turned 61 and hope to bail out in three years or so.

Of all the education I received over a 43 year career and 40 years of marriage, the best I ever got was from SOHK.

That of course, was the School Of Hard Knocks. Humility 101 was one of the main courses, but Feisty 101 and Perserverance 101 were my favourites.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, don't forget about Humanity 101 and Honesty 101. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I went to university for a combined Visual Arts and Communication Studies degree. I am today, a graphic designer. As I was in high school when I took a job at our small town bi-weekly newspaper as the ad builder. I got the job because we were the only family town that owned a Mac, and knew how to use them. 

Newspapers are where I learned how to work under tight deadlines with the right combination of making something look good vs. getting it done. I worked for that paper, my university newspaper, and then two larger city papers along the way. I don't work in newspapers any more, but it will always be a large part of who I am as a graphic designer.

University provided me a lot of knowledge that helped shaped the way I think and see things. But, real life and working in the industry gave me the most education into the craft I now know and love as my career.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I just graduated with a Bachelor of Arts in Information and Communications Studies from UNB Saint John. While in school I ran the biweekly newspaper and rekindled my passion for journalism. 

Last summer and this summer I've been working at the local daily newspaper as a summer reporter. I'd like to continue in a career, but I think I'll need to get my Bachelor of Journalism, which sucks because I've been writing for newspapers for five years. It seems the only thing that matters is the J degree though. 

Might go back and get my masters to pursue my second passion, cybernetics (from a social policy perspective).


----------



## smilecentral (Jan 27, 2005)

First I got a Honours B.Sc (co-op) in microbiology (2003), and I just finished my first year of medical school. Working on a research project this summer at a hospital, and onto year two in the fall. After I finally graduate (come on 2008!), I'll start my residency, but I'm pretty unsure at this point what I wish to specialize in. Oh well, I'm just enjoying the ride!

Side question: For those who are not currently working in the field of their education (i.e. degree in English, working in IT), do you have any regrets? Any desire to eventually work in the area of your education? I know for me, it's very important that I one day work in the field in which I was trained. Anyone else feel differently?


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

As of this mmoment in time I am unnemmployed, and studying full time, 2nd year Pyschology and Kinesiology student. I did however attend SAIT for a Semestar, and have my 2nd year apprentice papers in welding. money says I should have stuck with welding, quality of life said follow my dream. I also have 8 years painting exprience.

My work history though is a mixed bag, I have worked in shippinng/recievving, metasl fabrication, painting (lots of painting), foster parent support worker, Cashier, and day labourer. The support worker gig has bby far been the mosst enjoyable and rewarding. And there are not a lot of oppertunities for Welders (or Painters) to work with troubled kids, unless you count members of your crew.


----------



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a BA, major in psychology, and a Masters Degree in Social Work (and yes Clockwork, I do belong to the college). I worked in mental health for 6 years and got burned out. Quit 4 years ago and now work part-time doing personal investments (family business). I have a 2 year old and another on the way, that takes the rest of my time. BTW Clockwork, you can be a social worker/social service worker and do psychotherapy.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm currently going into the second year of my undergrad: BMus (Bachelor of Music) in Performace (voice) at the University of Western Ontario. I'm a RezNet technician (tech support for high speed internet in our residences) *grin*

I'm currently obsessed with Garageband...


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Clockwork said:


> Previously I worked in the addictions field. I am currently work full time and am half way done my degree in Psychology. I want to do private psychotherapy one day.


Lot's of Mac addicts here. I'm not sure how many of them want to be cured though. Could be a potential source of income... separating mac users from there money.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*What's Red February?*



district said:


> I have a diploma in broadcasting from Seneca College, and after graduation I worked as an associate producer and director for a cable network. But I was blacklisted during 'Red February' and haven't worked since  .


What's Red February?

I did a google search and couldn't find anything specific that you might be talking about.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

BA in Geography and English from Wilfred Laurier University (1971) followed by 1 year Elementary Teaching Certificate from London Teachers' College (1972). Happily retired since June 2001.

WOW! Hard to believe it's already been 4 years! Time really does fly when you're having fun!

I do the odd simple web site and Mac consulting when called upon and am still invited to facilitate at the Waterloo Region DSB Computers Across the Curriculum Camp for teachers and secretarial staff in mid-August. 

I am active in our local Mac Users Group, WatRMUG, and the CFA cat club (Golden Triangle Cat Fanciers) that I founded here in Kitchener-Waterloo some 30 years or so ago. April - August, I swing bowl for fun and exercise - http://www.sentex.net/~brenwood/Swing Bowling/Swing.html


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Got certified in Illustration and one year later got a diploma. Working in graphic design as an art director. Thinking of changing careers, don't what direction yet.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

smilecentral said:


> Side question: For those who are not currently working in the field of their education (i.e. degree in English, working in IT), do you have any regrets? Any desire to eventually work in the area of your education? I know for me, it's very important that I one day work in the field in which I was trained. Anyone else feel differently?


I don't really consider it working outside my field to be honest. I think there is the perception that English majors write poetry and read novels all day but I think what was most valuable and what made up most of my education (for both Classics, languages and English) was learning how to communicate, how to analyze and how to argue effectively. I do this everyday and it makes up 90% of my job so although I'm not an English teacher or an editor (did that briefly too) I think I am logically working in the field my degree prepared me for.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

sjb said:


> I have a BA, major in psychology, and a Masters Degree in Social Work (and yes Clockwork, I do belong to the college). I worked in mental health for 6 years and got burned out. Quit 4 years ago and now work part-time doing personal investments (family business). I have a 2 year old and another on the way, that takes the rest of my time. BTW Clockwork, you can be a social worker/social service worker and do psychotherapy.


That's the problem; anyone can call themselves a psychotherapist. A car mechanic could technically call him/ herself a psychotherapist. They need to regulate it. The Mental health and Addiction field is tough. I have been doing it for 5 years now. It's good that you had the sense to quit when you got burned out. Many people don't and end up doing more hard then good.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MBD said:


> I think there is the perception that English majors write poetry and read novels all day


I wish. 

Sometimes that which you enjoy studying is not what you enjoy doing as your job--and sometimes you change. I seem to change careers every 2 years or so. As long as you like what you do and you like the life you lead doing it, it's okay.

But as MBD points out, the skills learned are transferable, even when the specific knowledge is not.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I wish.
> 
> Sometimes that which you enjoy studying is not what you enjoy doing as your job--and sometimes you change. I seem to change careers every 2 years or so. As long as you like what you do and you like the life you lead doing it, it's okay.
> 
> But as MBD points out, the skills learned are transferable, even when the specific knowledge is not.


That is why education is so important to me. I realized while landscaping, if I didn't go back to school, my options would be very limited. It's good to see how diverse we are, from those who posted. I remember reading that on average people in this day and age, make approximately 4 career changes. The days of working for one company in North America and many other countries is slowly disintegrating. I am only 29 and it's scary to think that job security is so low now.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

B.A., Honours - Major: Computer Science.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Wow! Canadian Mac users seem to all have post secondary degrees (except me). We must be the most educated group of computer users out there (except me). I'd feel stupid if I thought degrees are the only thing that mattered. Of course they aren't. My girl friend is a PHD in Philosophy, she makes less than I. Go figgure!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I agree martman. Many people are in trades or are self taught. Some of the most brilliant people may have never even finished high school. Quentin Tarantino dropped out of high school has an IQ of 160. I think the bottom line is you need to enjoy what you do. I guess some people may think that education is the only way, but that is very black and white thinking. Anyone can change if they choose. Maybe it is harder for some, but it can be done. I have a learning disability and a mental illness and do exceptionally well in school. I enjoy learning now; where in high school I was forced to learn many things that bored me. Then of course they label you as stupid, put you in a withdrawal class. If only those teachers could see me now. I remember reading that Mac users were most intelligent somewhere but I don’t think it is true. I don’t think it matters how much money you make though. You will never make enough if all you are in it for is money.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

district said:


> Now I'm working on a political science/communication studies B.A while working for minimum wage  .



Me too! Well except for the minimum wage bit. I'm doing my double major at York U. I also just got into teacher's College!

I think teaching will be equally if not more rewarding as a camp leader for the City of Toronto.

But I have done my share of less than stellar jobs as well, paperboy, cashier, suit salesman etc... 

I think I've earned the right to have such a great job like the one I have now!


----------



## Barebare (Nov 18, 2004)

George Brown College 
Chef training / Pastry chef training
Working as a Plant Manager in a Bagel (monteral style) factory. Opening my own shop in Barrie soon (fall/spring).


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Clockwork said:


> I agree martman. Many people are in trades or are self taught. Some of the most brilliant people may have never even finished high school.


I've always been in awe of tool & die makers. I wish I could do stuff like that but I just have no spatial concept. It's interesting to think of making the machine to make a machine.  If I had mathematical ability I would love to do things like work in the medical engineering field with prosthetics. It would be neat to study how to make a prosthetic work well - movement, fit, function, etc.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

B.A. (1998) and M.A (2002) in French Studies at Université de Montréal. I've been working as a copy editor/proofreader for the last three years in a major Canadian IT consulting firm. I've learned a lot of things, like COBOL stands for Completely Obsolete Business-Oriented Language. 

And no, I'm not ready poetry nor writing novels all the time.  

As I work full-time, I'm doing a certificate in translation I hope to finish the by Christmas 2006. It's taking a heavy toll of my energy but translation is a field that is much more interesting and have much better job opportunities. It's also an occasion to increase my comprehension of English.


----------



## skdesign98 (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm a graphic artist. I did not go to school for graphic design but I've been involved in advertising as far back as pre Apple days (yes I've put ads together the old fashonioned way using letraset sheets and pasteups - thank God those days are over!). I've owned my own business since '98. I've worked on Macs (doing graphic design) since '91. LC II was the first Mac I actually did graphic work on ( it was slow as hell but I thought it was great at the time). I did work on a Mac II (I believe it was a Mac II - only had to floppy drives no hard drive) when I was working on my bachelors degree back in '88. I graduated with honours in '89 and started working on a Masters in '90. Never finsihed the Masters but would like to one day.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I'm still a student. In high school. I am hoping to go on and get an MBA. Currently for employment I am a ski teacher at Chicopee Ski Club in the winter. During the summer i buy and sell various goods, mostly computers.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i'm a graduate of mohawk college for advertising and communications media, with honours.

i'm a sales manager at a major electronics retailer, not using a shred of my education whatsoever!


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Electrical Engineer graduated last month, currently looking for a job.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Currently, I teach 1st and 2nd year university transfer economics and statistics courses. I have a Masters degree in Economics and a Bachelors degree in Economics and General Business (double major). I am currently working on my Provincial Instructor Diploma.

James


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

I graduated w/ a diploma in Electrical Engineering Technology from SAIT in Calgary. Worked for four different electric utility companies in Alberta and BC since. Feeling quite "stuck" in "head office" lately and would love to get into something more "hands-on", but not sure how to segue w/o taking a big $ hit.
matt


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

OK, heres my rap sheet:
-1 year completed of Communiation Studies, University of Windsor, Ont
-Diploma in Advertising from Loyalist College, Belleville, Ont
-Diploma in Graphic Design University College of the Fraser Valley, Abbotsford , BC
-Certificate in Dreamweaver, SFU, Harbour Campus, BC
Thinking about a degree in communications??

For the last 8 years, advertising for an in-house agency for a Canadian home finishing franchise


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I left York University after 1st year to graduate from Seneca in Computer Graphics Imagery. But the name of my diploma is Technical Illustration. When the web exploded in the mid 90s, I became a self-taught web designer/programmer (though I'm much better at designing). Due to the dot com bust and so-so bad luck, my portfolio isn't as great as I hoped it could be. 

What's hardly paying my bills is working in the financial industry (at least it's web related) but my dream is to work in cartooning. I'm thinking of starting my own new media (or print) company specializing in all things cartooning. I guess that's really saying I'd like to be a cartoon illustrator.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a BAv (Bachelor of Aviation in Aviation Management) and work in customer relations. Airline jobs sort of dried up after 9/11, right before I graduated.

Not my dream job, but I look at it as a stepping stone. Gotta get the work experience. Formal education isn't everything.

I'd like to work in operations for a small regional airline but my dream would be to make it as a professional photographer. I got time.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Diploma of Technology from BCIT, Mechanical Engineering Technology program, Systems option. Right now i'm an HVAC, Plumbing, and Fire Protection designer and technologist. One day I'll pursue the extra 5 semesters to get my degree and eventually become a P.Eng. but for now I'm working up to become a Professional Technologist.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I completed a BFA in Cinema even though I'd lost interest in this as a career path, mainly because of the instability of the job market and pettiness & favouritism in the Cinema department. Right when I was graduating from University, a old friend & longtime classmate of mine called me to say he's opening a film production house in Old Montréal, and he offered me a job. I thought, wow! this is _perfect_. But the production house didn't actually have any work yet... and my friend couldn't say when things would actually start up, what I'd be doing, or what my pay would be. At that same time, I also just had a full-time permanent clerical job offer at my alma mater. I wanted stability, I wanted a steady income - so I went with the clerical position instead, and I'm not at all sorry I did. Now, not quite twenty years later, I'm middle management, with a great job (and room to grow), diligently administering an ever-expanding awards portfolio currently worth about $2.5 million.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

*autopilot*, don't overlook the cargo airlines. Purolator is not just a courier company as they have a fair sized fleet and FedEx... with 700+ aircraft is one of the largest airlines in the world.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

I am 21 and just graduated from a 3 year graphic design course offered from Seneca @ York. My course had a placement program I am now working at a web development company in downtown Toronto where I had my placement. Future aspirations are undecided at this point I'd like to stay here for at least 3-4 years. I am doing strictly design work and am slowly developing my programming skills. In September I am going to enroll in a C night school course. Like all designers I would like to own and operate my own company, but at this point I am learning as much as I can here. I'm happy working in my field of study with no regrets as to the career path I chose.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Absolutely, kps. Cargo airlines are much more profitable anyway.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm 18, completed High school, and finished my first year of my college Stagecraft Program, in september i go back for my second year. Eventually shooting for a BFA in Technical Theatre from the University of British Columbia. Right now, i'm just being a lazy student and trying to find work.


----------

